
Why is the result of ('b'+'a'+ + 'a' + 'a').toLowerCase() 'banana'? - el_benhameen
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/57456188/why-is-the-result-of-ba-a-a-tolowercase-banana
======
perl4ever
([![]] + [][[]])[(![] + []).length]+([![]] + [][[]])[(![] + []).length +
+!+[]]+ (![] + [])[+[]+ +[]]+([![]] + [][[]])[([][[]]+[]).length - +!+[]]+
([![]] + [][[]])[(![] + []).length + ([] + "[]").length]+" "+(![] + [])[+[]+
+[]]+ ([![]] + [][[]])[([][[]]+[]).length - +!+[]]+ (![] + [])[+!+[] +
+!+[]]+([![]] + [][[]])[([][[]]+[]).length + +!+[]]+ ([![]] +
[][[]])[([][[]]+[]).length + ([] + "[]").length]+(![] + [])[(![] + [] ).length
- +!+[]]+" "+(![] + [] )[(+""[""]+[] ).length]+(![] + [] )[+!+[]]+ ([![]] +
[][[]])[([][[]]+[]).length - ([] + "[]").length]

------
ktpsns
I like the comment do debug this as

    
    
       ('b' + 'c' + + 'd' + 'e')
    

Which renders to bcNaNe and thus gives a good hint on what is going on.

